# speckled trout



## fisher63b (Jan 26, 2014)

Does anyone know a good place to catch specks at


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

In the mouth

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Bigdaddy's said:


> In the mouth
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


+1 on that! On the table and cooked would be good too


----------



## yakitiyak (May 1, 2013)

From the water in the mouth!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry for my co-pffrs. They are correct though.
I'd find any flat with grass on it.
Fish in 3 to 4 ft of water.
I'd work a twitch bait like a mirror lure 17mr or topwater if it's slick.
Good luck.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Check out google earth, work those areas that look mottled by grass beds.

Here's an example of the areas on the north side of Johnson Beach. Those brown areas on the north side of the island are turtle grass bed and will hold fish. These are popular areas, but still hold fish every day. Check around for more remote spots, all over the bays.

You can click on the picture to make it bigger.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

OOPS, forgot to add. RESPECT those grass beds, pole or use a trolling motor when you fish through them. They take a long time to regrow.

Jim


----------



## Bassmaster25 (Jun 4, 2014)

fisher63b said:


> Does anyone know a good place to catch specks at


Johnson's beach is a great spot also. Almost always catch them there.


----------



## brian4 (Oct 29, 2013)

best time to catch specks ? morning ? evening ? or does it matter ? thanks..


----------

